# Moving to thailand



## sebastianarthur81 (May 19, 2012)

Hi all, I am currently in Bangkok for business (only 2 weeks) at a time, the company and I are planning that I relocate here by the end of the 3rd qtr, I guess I am asking like minded expats - where is a good area to be bases/live I realise it's a broad as and depends on many factors, from what I can gather the Silom and Sathorn areas are maybe preferred for expat living?? My first post so I hope I got my point out, cheers.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Sebastian: 

We operated a business based in Silom. Jewelry based, service business. I found the Silom/Sathorn area a desirable, business tuned location, plenty of good high end amenities, serviced apartments, banking, hotels, restaurants, shopping, access to tours and travel, etc. All in all, specific to our business, Silom was ideal, nothing was missing. The only drawback I found was the moderate distance and travel time to our Embassy. 

Your primary concern must obviously be driven by your business plan and clientèle, existing and prospective. Pay attention to distance and travel times. On the basis of traffic and transit times it was/is very difficult to attend two meetings at different locations in Bangkok on the same day. 

Good Luck.


----------



## sebastianarthur81 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reply mate, I shall keep this in mind


----------

